# Femme avatars



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i just noticed. so why do some men here like us like to have female avatars? mine is a hot porn star.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

because girls are fun to look at :nod: very beautiful creatures these women are









Joe


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I concur


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:

................Or because girls are fun to look at!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> 
> Or because girls are fun to look at!


 Nope I think you had it right the first time


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would like to see more of them...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> 
> ................Or because girls are fun to look at!










..damn i been figured out..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> ...


 Havent you figured it out yet Raf....I know everything. And you were figured out a long time ago


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Guys are easy to figure out, its us girls...well...Ill leave that to you to figure out!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> 
> ................Or because girls are fun to look at!


 So why do you have a man avatar???? I just got to hear this one....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> ...


 Cause Kramer is *HOT* for an oldER guy







Plus, his sense of humor is just outrageous!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> ...


 Seinfeld is one of my favorite shows and my self-esteem is not so low that I feel the need to prove my masculinity by objectifying the female body. 
I could put up a picture of my fish, but I dont have an irrational fear of rejection and a need to feel accepted by the fish I keep... :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Just teasing a bit GG.... I myself have never had up a female avitar, but must admit, some are nice to look @...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I really love tits.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> I really love tits.


 Who doesnt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 Oh yeah right...and what was your avatar before Kramer?! Was it not your fish







Oh and lets not forget your sig used to be Britney Spears doing a lil dance for the audience


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> grosse gurke Posted on Nov 24 2003, 12:29 PM
> QUOTE (521 1N5 @ Nov 24 2003, 02:27 PM)
> I really love tits.
> 
> Who doesnt buttrock.gif


Perhaps people that practice an alternative lifestyle...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

camotekid, just exactly who is that in your avitar?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

yeah, i'd like to see more pics of her.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > serrasalmus_collector said:
> ...


 I have done a lot of maturing and self evaluation since I had the hottest signature ever introduced to the site.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > grosse gurke said:
> ...


 I dont know about that last part







She isnt THAT great.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:


 Or maybe the fact that if we were to see you with a guys avatar, you'd get flamed and eternally harrassed at on this board.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is because you are deeply insecure in your manhood and feel the need to post these half-nude avatars because you know you will never get even close to something like that in real life. Most of your life is lived behind a computer screen so you will never have to deal with rejection, because if you dont put yourself out there you cant be rejected..:nod:
> ...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah Im all set on looking at GAP guys......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> yeah Im all set on looking at GAP guys......


 Ehh theyre okay...AF guys are much hotter


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Look at the post from a few days ago that proved the dominant demographic here is 18-25....when your a fish geek and that age there are only two things on your mind.

fish and chicks.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Look at the post from a few days ago that proved the dominant demographic here is 18-25....when your a fish geek and that age there are only two things on your mind.
> 
> fish and chicks.


 Fuckin A


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

forgot beer and food


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > I really love tits.
> ...


 Michael Jackson.
I bet he wouldn't have a hot chick in his avatar.








Later
Eric


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

chics are better to look at than fish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> I would like to see more of them.....


I get off on your sig.........just thinking about you and 94NDTA!!...HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh:









just joking........









hey I'm 14 I think about sex a lot more than any of you do!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> > I would like to see more of them.....
> 
> 
> I get off on your sig.........just thinking about you and 94NDTA!!...HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 I believe its Vanz that has the sig...as 94NDTA hasnt responded to this thread...nor does he have a sig that you could "get off" too.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Noooo......its 521 with the GIF of Kermit spanking the bunny....and under it says I am 94NDTAs Bitch!

I am assuming KErmit is 94 and the bunny is 521

I was referring to 521's sig.....take a look and you'll see what I'm talking about


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Noooo......its 521 with the GIF of Kermit spanking the bunny....and under it says I am 94NDTAs Bitch!
> 
> I am assuming KErmit is 94 and the bunny is 521
> 
> I was referring to 521's sig.....take a look and you'll see what I'm talking about


 You need to get out more if your getting off to puppets...animal puppets no less


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

alright enough already!!! so who da hell is that chick in camote's avatar


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

IT was a joke!!.......geez obviously you can't hint my online sarcasm!

lol that was a joke too so don't try pointing out my mistake..... I get enough of that from my own mom

again another joke lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> IT was a joke!!.......geez obviously you can't hint my online sarcasm!
> 
> lol that was a joke too so don't try pointing out my mistake..... I get enough of that from my own mom
> 
> again another joke lol


 You know what


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I didn't resort to cursing or lil yellow guys flipping you off but whatever....

hahaha


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Bad lounge qyeen... no doughnut!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> Bad lounge qyeen... no doughnut!


 When did I become a police officer?!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I get off on 14_blasts avatar.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Patrick in a bikini?!?

IM NOT ALONE!!!!!

oh wait did he change it?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I get off on 14_blasts avatar.:nod:


 don't lie you get off on my avatar.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i really hate your avatar GG. just scary to look at, only funny on tv. i hate your icon too vanz. i hate em all! except for mine, jefflo, blast_14, etc.

not insecure, i just like porn


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> i really hate your avatar GG.


 Kramer rocks!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

whats wrong with having females for avatars?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

tinyteeth said:


> whats wrong with having females for avatars?


 nothing....except my killer caribe will eat any stinkin female!


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

YA that bugs me too, sheesh. girls in avatars? that is ridicules.....


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> i really hate your avatar GG. just scary to look at, only funny on tv. i hate your icon too vanz. i hate em all! except for mine, jefflo, blast_14, etc.
> 
> not insecure, i just like porn


 damn scrooge...just trying to spread a little christmas cheer here. And change that avatar of yours...she looks butt ugly in that one. Put it back to the one you had earlier.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Black-Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > yeah Im all set on looking at GAP guys......
> ...


 You forget the soccer hotties


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i do like the ladies, i like them a lot. so who is the hot chick in you avater camote kid, i like her


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Since camote kid fails to indulge our curiosity


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey sorry to this late reply right. mostly i get online in the wee hours here. now its 2:15 am here. the femme on my avatar is aurora snow.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

to save everyone some time, i took the liberties of pumping her into Google:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-...G=Google+Search


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm insecure, so that;s why I have a hot chick in mine.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

How bout I change it to these structure models. Would anyone give me sh*t?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> to save everyone some time, i took the liberties of pumping her into Google:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-...G=Google+Search


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alvin said:


> How bout I change it to these structure models. Would anyone give me sh*t?


 You could switch it to this one and Id never give you sh*t


----------

